# Creep Acres Home Haunt 2012



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's a few photos from our home haunt this year. This was a massive project, I started setting up the walls in July and only barely finished in time. The haunt was about 1500 sf and took groups about three to five minutes to get through.

I'll post the video walkthrough once I get it all edited, but for now here's some of my favorite pictures of the event.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*More pictures...*


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Some more pictures...*


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*A few more...*


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm guessing we may not want Uncle Bubb's BBQ! What you have posted so far looks good.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Here's the last of them*

What do you guys think? Let me know if you have any questions!!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> I'm guessing we may not want Uncle Bubb's BBQ! What you have posted looks good.


Thanks!! It's actually Uncle Bubba but I couldn't fit the last 2 letters into the picture, but yes you're right probably not the best BBQ in the world..:jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A lot of work in your setup - I love the way you have painted the white edges of the boarded window - I'll bet it really pops at night. Well done!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

looks really good!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I want to go through that! Looks great!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## murpup (Aug 1, 2011)

very creepy!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, that is just so very intimidating to me - what a huge amount of work, yet what a HUGE payoff! I bet that was such an awesome night for you, and an even bigger thrill for your ToTers... love, love, love it. Great details.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see an evil bunny


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Video Walkthrough*

Here's the full walkthrough! Let me know what you guys think!! :jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Work....


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice. I bet that was a blast to experience.


----------

